# Natural FET question



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm planning a natural FET and I'm trrying to guesstimate some timings. I just wondered how many days after a positive OPK is transfer day for a 5 day blastocyst? Is it 5 days, or 6? Thank you.


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi flip, I was told this" 
After the scan you will be asked to use ovulation detection kits at home. When you detect a positive surge you will need to contact the centre to arrange a progesterone and oestradiol blood test post surge. It is at this point that we will be monitoring your hormone levels on a daily basis for approximately 2- 7 days."


----------



## Sunshinequeen (Mar 26, 2012)

Flips - I think that it varies from clinic to clinic. I think that it would be really helpful and reassuring if the clinic gave you a print out with all the approximate dates - but I've never had one!

I am having a FET at the moment. I had my surge on Monday and they have booked me in for embryo transfer on Sunday. So I count that as day 6. When I spoke to the embryologist the other day I asked if it made any difference the frozen embies that I have left are (I think) day 6 blastocysts rather than day 5. She said that they transfer day 5 & 6 blasts on the same day . . . . To be honest most of it doesn't make sense to me but I try to not get worried and trust them to tell me what I need to do. Fingers crossed that they have got it right!!

Good luck with your next cycle.  Xxxxxxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Usually it is 6 or 7 days after lh surge is detected.

your pos on opk is actually measuring lh surge which is about 40 hours before actual ovulation. So 2 days plus age of embryos ( always taken as 5 days even if day 6 blasts ) gives you your transfer day.

I took hcg trigger for triggered natural on the Tuesday night,  and my icebaby was transferred 1 week later in the afternoon.  I am 36w pregnant.

Good luck with your cycles

x x


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you ladies! Sunshinequeen I agree - it amazes me when people get given a date for egg collection before they've even started D/R, my clinic seems to operate by giving you as little information as possible! I just wanted to get an idea of what the timing is likely to be, so thank you.


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, 
I am currently gearing up for a natural frozen embryo transfer and got my positive opk on CD11 which was Tuesday and embryo transfer is scheduled for Monday. There are no scans or bloods taken at my clinic on a natural cycle and it is all down to the individual to say when the time is right, which is a bit nerve wracking!! My embryo is a 5 day blast. They plan to thaw it first thing on Monday and then it comes home!!! I am with LWH on NHS but every clinic is so different.


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Ooh Louise, you're at the same clinic as me! I find the lack of monitoring a bit nerve wracking too, but they have good success rates, so they must know what they're doing. Good luck!


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

I tried a natural cycle last month too but only got 1 positive opk in the evening which wasn't there the following morning. They weren't happy that I had ovulated so I had to leave it for that cycle. I have been having regular acupuncture since to help my surge and it has definitely improved my cycle. I had a really good period and actually got my positive opk CD11 whereas last month it was CD19. The acupuncturist wants to do a session before and straight after embryo transfer to help implantation... It is a worry being left and I must admit when I said we were going to do a FET I wasn't aware we would not be monitored in any way.


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I did a medicated FET last time and it didn't work, so I thought I'd try natural this time. A lot of the ladies on the LWH thread have had success with natural FETs, so fingers crossed for us!


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Have you detected a surge yet?


----------

